# ISO gas valve connector (Burnham Series 2 Natural Gas Boiler)



## smacton (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi! 

I am looking to replace a *connector* for my Burnham Series 2 (model B) natural gas boiler. The boiler's model number is 207NSL-TEI2 and the serial number is 64213540.

The symptom is that the boiler will randomly turn off every few weeks. I can turn the boiler back on by un-clipping and re-clipping the plastic connector shown in the photos. The working hypothesis is that the wires have become loose and need to be reattached. My repair guy agrees with this diagnosis.

I have the following part numbers (via US Boiler) for the gas valve P/N 81660278 and harness P/N 8131711. The former costs $400. The latter cannot be purchased through US Boiler.

It's a $1 part. I have a licensed contractor to install the part. I'm just offended that the company is trying to force me to buy another $400 part to replace a ten cent fault. 

Please help?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi it might be a proprietary connector. Where I work they use connectors similar. The orientation of the round and squares of the male end are in different spots. When I get to work will show what I am saying


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It looks like one of the old "4-pin ATX +12 volt power cable". For example: 4 pin ATX +12 volt power cable - Google Search


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well after thinking about it I do not think it is the plastic part that needs changing. Most likely just need new pins. You would need a pin extractor and measure the pin and get new ones.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree. Good idea.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

make sure when replaing pins to ensure thast uoui allow the soldier to cool completely BEFORE incerting eth pin into the plastic housing ( I speak from experience)


----------

